# fiddlers in Brunswick Area



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 13, 2020)

i know this has been beat around every year about now. . the only place to dig i know about everyone within 100 miles knows.  i went there and i guess the guy that's saleing  them had been there oh my what energy he has.
does anyone know where one can buy some around brunswick. maybe PM me about a location to dig. the guy must have had a mini excuvader or group of prisoners


----------



## dawg (Jan 13, 2020)

Would like to know as well
thanks


----------



## WalkinDead (Jan 14, 2020)

I usually get mine on warmish evenings, with little to no wind, just before dusk along Jekyll Causeway.  They can be found in the short grass near the sandy areas.  At times right around dusk you can pick them up by the hand fulls off the sandy areas.  I have gotten about 300-400 in 30-45 minutes on a good day, as long as your not too picky about the size.
Haven't been out looking for them yet this year, so that might have changed.  The best way to get them is with a 1 gallon bucket buried in the sand and a couple of PVC pipes to herd them into it.  You just have to hope no one finds your bucket, if you leave it for a day or so.


----------



## fuelman1 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have good luck on the Jekyll causeway too. This week with the warm weather they'll be thick. I've gone out with a flat blade shovel and just scoop them up.


----------



## washercan4 (Jan 17, 2020)

Another option I have been considering is ordering them online. I think they are $3.50 a dozen or so. If you have enough notice that might be an option. I get my fiddlers between St. Simon and Sea Island, but when I fish around Harris Neck or go to KTK reef I don't have a spot to get them. That's why i've been thinking of ordering them online.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 18, 2020)

We used to toss a bicycle rim with no spokes .... pretty proficient method


----------



## Poo Bear (Feb 8, 2020)

Ga. Swamper said:


> i know this has been beat around every year about now. . the only place to dig i know about everyone within 100 miles knows.  i went there and i guess the guy that's saleing  them had been there oh my what energy he has.
> does anyone know where one can buy some around brunswick. maybe PM me about a location to dig. the guy must have had a mini excuvader or group of prisoners


Why don't you guys report this to the DNR? Public resources should not be exploited for private commercialization to the extreme...No different than any other wildlife.


----------



## charlie81 (Feb 8, 2020)

washercan4 said:


> Another option I have been considering is ordering them online. I think they are $3.50 a dozen or so. If you have enough notice that might be an option. I get my fiddlers between St. Simon and Sea Island, but when I fish around Harris Neck or go to KTK reef I don't have a spot to get them. That's why i've been thinking of ordering them online.




Have you ever ordered them online? Where did you order them from?


----------



## plumber_1969 (Feb 10, 2020)

Every bait shop in Jacksonville has not been able to get them recently. Then on the weekends, the temps drop and the crabs hibernate.


----------



## washercan4 (Feb 11, 2020)

I was just googled fiddler crabs for sale and several options came up. I haven't done it yet, but I think in the winter time it might be a viable option.


----------



## zedex (Feb 11, 2020)

I used to go to the Jekyll causeway and get them. Ive used several methods with sucess

First, try a crawfish trap.  Bait it and set it in a secure spot in the marsh near the high tide line. While any meat will do, fish heads seem to work best.

Another trick I've used was using an old piece of netting. Cut a portion in whatever size suits your needs, and using wire, create 3 sides with walls. Bait near those walls and lay it flat with the side without a wall facing your approach. Let it sit for about 45 minutes and go back to whichever design you use. You'll have fiddlers.

Most important of all is to take only what you need. I usually only took about 20, leave the rest along with the bait. Grab my 20 and trap and a fishing I would go.

Side note...

Once you turn onto the causeway, about 1/4 mile up is the best place  because theres an area to safely pull off the road on the right side


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 11, 2020)

Only 20?? I’d be through those in 10 minutes. Wow


----------



## zedex (Feb 11, 2020)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Only 20?? I’d be through those in 10 minutes. Wow


I do a lot of fishing but dont really eat fish.... maybe 2 in a year. I love fishing so I give my catch to friends who like fish. 
When I was there and used fiddlers, I would break them in half and use one until it couldn't be used anymore.


----------

